# Will DirecTv ever add Cox Sports to its lineup?



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

In Louisiana if you want to watch many LSU Sporting Events, New Orleans Hornets Games, and other events then you must have access to Cox Sports. DirecTv offers many of the Comcast Sports Channels in its lineup but does not offer Cox Sports. I am hoping that they offer it for customers in Louisiana as well as customers in other areas of the country that may be in a similar situation.

If anyone has a status update on the possibility of Directv adding Cox Sports to its lineup then please let us know. If there are others who want it then please post here as maybe we can get some oil on a squeaky wheel. Thanks.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Up here in RI I still have Cox for internet and the lowest tier of basic, which enables me to get Cox Sports. They have all kinds of locally produced Providence College and Univ. of Rhode Island basketball games, which are huge around here like LSU is for you guys locally.

It'd be great if Directv ever picked it up, but I can't ever see it happening. Cox probably looks at Directv as a competitor, and a means to lure subscribers in.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Dish Network offers Cox Sports (Gulf South) on Channel 421. According to Wikipedia, DirecTv and Cox ended negotiations on carrying Cox Sports in September of 2008. I would bet that DirecTv is losing potential customers to both Cox Cable and Dish Network as a result of not carrying this channel.

I hope DirecTv and Cox re-open negotiations about carrying Cox Sports.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox_Sports_Television


----------



## juliob61 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd bet that Cox would reopen negotiations if DirecTV would put NFL Sunday Ticket on the table.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

juliob61 said:


> I'd bet that Cox would reopen negotiations if DirecTV would put NFL Sunday Ticket on the table.


DirecTV cannot out NFL Sunday Ticket on the table. Only the NFL can do that. Besides, that is like saying that a restaurant will serve you french fries if you offer your car keys.


----------



## juliob61 (Apr 18, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> DirecTV cannot out NFL Sunday Ticket on the table. Only the NFL can do that. Besides, that is like saying that a restaurant will serve you french fries if you offer your car keys.


Exactly my point. Cox Cable wants DirecTV to lose customers to Cox Cable because DirecTV can't offer Cox Sports, just as DirecTV wants Cox Cable to lose customers to DirecTV because Cox Cable can't offer NFL Sunday Ticket.

It's not personal; it's strictly business.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

juliob61 said:


> Exactly my point. Cox Cable wants DirecTV to lose customers to Cox Cable because DirecTV can't offer Cox Sports, just as DirecTV wants Cox Cable to lose customers to DirecTV because Cox Cable can't offer NFL Sunday Ticket.
> 
> It's not personal; it's strictly business.


I could agree with you except for the fact that Dish Network offers the Cox Sports Channel that DirecTv does not carry.

Here is a good article on why Directv has the NFL Sunday Ticket monopoly:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=easterbrook/071030


----------



## juliob61 (Apr 18, 2010)

geaux tigers said:


> I could agree with you except for the fact that Dish Network offers the Cox Sports Channel that DirecTv does not carry.


Dish doesn't have NFL Sunday Ticket. I think that Cox wants to hold onto any leverage it has with DirecTV.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

geaux tigers said:


> I could agree with you except for the fact that Dish Network offers the Cox Sports Channel that DirecTv does not carry.
> 
> Here is a good article on why Directv has the NFL Sunday Ticket monopoly:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=easterbrook/071030


One word: money.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

juliob61 said:


> Dish doesn't have NFL Sunday Ticket. I think that Cox wants to hold onto any leverage it has with DirecTV.


Read the article from the link that I posted to above previously and then tell me if your opinion changes.

Additionally, under your logic then why does Directv carry the Comcast Sports Channels?


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

If DirecTV is losing out on subscribers for not carrying that channel it's very little. Not worth them putting that much effort in to carrying it in my opinion. Comcast in Shreveport doesn't carry it so I don't see it being that big of a deal. Just my two cents though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If DirecTV thought that they could make money on carrying the channel at the price Cox wants you'd see it added. Just like Dish Network doesn't carry the Yes network, they don't think they can make money carrying that RSN so they don't.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

geaux tigers said:


> I could agree with you except for the fact that Dish Network offers the Cox Sports Channel that DirecTv does not carry.
> 
> Here is a good article on why Directv has the NFL Sunday Ticket monopoly:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=easterbrook/071030


Your article is 3 years old. The NFL and D* did re-up the contract a yr or so ago, nobody else wants to pay the money and only Dish and maybe Comcast could offer The NFL what D* does........the nationwide audience needed. Remember everyone can bid on the NFL package, D* has won the bidding. They are not withholding anything from anyone, the package is for out of market games. Out of market and local games are two totally different things. As for Cox Sports, as a sports package customer I'd love to see it, along with CSNPhilly and CSNNW among others, but I don't want D* to have to overpay for those channels.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

If I am not wrong Cox Sports is only available on Dish in New Orleans and other cable systems outside of the New Orleans market


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

FenixTX said:


> If DirecTV is losing out on subscribers for not carrying that channel it's very little. Not worth them putting that much effort in to carrying it in my opinion. Comcast in Shreveport doesn't carry it so I don't see it being that big of a deal. Just my two cents though.


Something tells me you would feel different if Nebreska Cornhusker Sports were carried by a channel. By the way, I am glad Bo Pellini is working out for you as he is a good coach. I pull for you guys in your league.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

In a similar vein, I wish we could get CSS (Comcast Sports Southeast). I know that CSS refuses to allow D* or Dish to broadcast it, but since some of the SEC programming is on CSS, it sure would be nice. Heck, I would guess at least half the people with cable in the Southeast do not get CSS.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

JimAtTheRez said:


> In a similar vein, I wish we could get CSS (Comcast Sports Southeast). I know that CSS refuses to allow D* or Dish to broadcast it, but since some of the SEC programming is on CSS, it sure would be nice. Heck, I would guess at least half the people with cable in the Southeast do not get CSS.


I hope we get that channel as well.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

I also want comcast Chicago CN100 shows some local sports.

As well as CLTV / CLTV HD (owned by WGN)


----------



## dcooke (Aug 19, 2008)

i submitted a letter online to directv last year asking to get cox sports. got a generic reply back saying they were always looking for different stations to add. i would imagine if they got enough requests they would look a little harder, especially if they though they might loose some business to dish or cox.

This is the link i used to send them the email http://support.directv.com/app/ask


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

> Additionally, under your logic then why does Directv carry the Comcast Sports Channels?


I think it's an entirely different business model. Comcast Sports Channels function like RSN's. Cox Sports, at least in my part of the country, is more like a public access channel that only shows a group of exclusives (like basketball games) during a certain time of the year that Cox pays an exclusive contract to produce and air. Maybe it's different where you are, but I'm guessing Cox looks at their programming as specific local content that drives up subscription rates in a certain region. It's less of a "channel" than Cox forking over a bundle of money for the exclusive right to air local sporting events.

And the bottom line is if they pay all that money, why would they want subscribers to be able to get those games anywhere else BUT Cox?


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

He said Cox. Heh heh heh heh heh










Jeff


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Piratefan98 said:


> He said Cox. Heh heh heh heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to pick myself up after that one, LOL.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

DMRI2006 said:


> I think it's an entirely different business model. Comcast Sports Channels function like RSN's. Cox Sports, at least in my part of the country, is more like a public access channel that only shows a group of exclusives (like basketball games) during a certain time of the year that Cox pays an exclusive contract to produce and air. Maybe it's different where you are, but I'm guessing Cox looks at their programming as specific local content that drives up subscription rates in a certain region. It's less of a "channel" than Cox forking over a bundle of money for the exclusive right to air local sporting events.
> 
> And the bottom line is if they pay all that money, why would they want subscribers to be able to get those games anywhere else BUT Cox?


They can get Cox Sports on Dish Network so Cox must be willing to make an exception.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> And the bottom line is if they pay all that money, why would they want subscribers to be able to get those games anywhere else BUT Cox?


Oh, I dunno. Maybe they would get paid for the channel and having more viewers will increase what they can charge for commercials. You know, just like every other channel in the universe.

Comcast and Cox overvalue their exclusivity. Look at Comcast. They have an exclusive on most sports in Philadelphia yet they do not in the Bay Area, Chicago, New York, and the mid-Atlantic. Yet they make money everywhere. But they have convinced themselves that it is only because they monopolize the Flyers, 76ers and Phillies that they have any edge in the Philadelphia area. All the while devaluing what they do have.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Oh, I dunno. Maybe they would get paid for the channel and having more viewers will increase what they can charge for commercials. You know, just like every other channel in the universe.


Like I said, I think they're operating on a different business model than major RSNs that are packed to the gills with pro sports teams and need more revenue to offset how much those rights cost. Cox Sports in RI has no pro teams, there's hardly anything on it other than a few college sporting events at certain times of year and minor league baseball. To me, I'm guessing it's not worth it to them to work out a deal with Directv, they'd rather use it as a chip to keep local subscribers. So they've got something there that Directv, Dish, Verizon, Comcast, etc. don't have.

I realize that's different than in Louisiana where they have the Hornets, but I don't know how much those rights cost (do you? does anyone?) to televise, so to me, I don't see "Cox Sports" following the model of an RSN like so many of Comcast's nets. It's more like a cover for exclusive programming that Cox has that nobody else does. Comcast has or did have a similar channel up in New England (not Comcast SportsNet NE) that is exclusive to their subscribers -- but again, that's not an RSN, it's more like a public access channel that every now and then shows some local college basketball game. That's what Cox Sports looks like to me here, not like NESN or Comcast NE or YES or any other RSN I can think of.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> Hey thanks for the sarcasm, that's always appreciated. :nono2:
> 
> Like I said, I think they're operating on a different business model than major RSNs that are packed to the gills with pro sports teams and need more revenue to offset how much those rights cost. Cox Sports in RI has no pro teams, there's hardly anything on it other than a few college sporting events at certain times of year and minor league baseball. To me, I'm guessing it's not worth it to them to work out a deal with Directv, they'd rather use it as a chip to keep local subscribers. So they've got something there that Directv, Dish, Verizon, Comcast, etc. don't have.
> 
> I realize that's different than in Louisiana where they have the Hornets, but I don't know how much those rights cost (do you? does anyone?) to televise, so to me, I don't see "Cox Sports" following the model of an RSN like so many of Comcast's nets. It's more like a cover for exclusive programming that Cox has that nobody else does. Comcast has or did have a similar channel up in New England (not Comcast SportsNet NE) that is exclusive to their subscribers -- but again, that's not an RSN, it's more like a public access channel that every now and then shows some local college basketball game. That's what Cox Sports looks like to me here, not like NESN or Comcast NE or YES or any other RSN I can think of.


It wasn't sarcasm. It is a fact. My joking was not aimed at you but at the stupidity of cable companies.

Do you think they are doing this as a loss leader? No, they are looking to make money. Again, if they have something worth something, they can sell it and make money on it. If the programming they have is so local that it is of no use to DirecTV or anyone else, then you have your answer.

There is no real difference between a pro sports team and college sports rights if you have them. It is still if it is worth anything. I was saying that the idea that they draw customers to their system for one channel is over-valued and that they can make money by selling their product to a wider market.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

> I was saying that the idea that they draw customers to their system for one channel is over-valued and that they can make money by selling their product to a wider market.


It might well be overvalued in some instances, or even in most as you say, but I wouldn't say for certain that it's always a fact. In this particular case, depending on what Directv could/has/did offer them, perhaps they feel they're getting more out of bringing subs in instead of bargaining with Directv to carry it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> It might well be overvalued in some instances, or even in most as you say, but I wouldn't say for certain that it's always a fact. In this particular case, depending on what Directv could/has/did offer them, perhaps they feel they're getting more out of bringing subs in instead of bargaining with Directv to carry it.


I'm sure they feel that way. I am not sure it is true, although it may be. All depends on the numbers.

The area I understand the best is Comcast in Philly. Most of my family and friends who live there are happy with Comcast and very few would switch if DirecTV had Comcast Philly on it although I know there are many who would because they want more out of market sports, etc. But they could probably make up that loss by having the games on more TVs. (Especially when they OWN the teams so the teams suffer as well as Comcast itself. I find it interesting that the teams in New York (Mets) and Chicago (Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs, White Sox) that are in partnership with Comcast for SNY and Comcast Chicago pretty much insisted that their channels be available on all systems.

However, the longer Comcast plays games with their customers, the more the customers are going to want to leave when CSN Philly goes on satellite.

The point is that you do not attact (hold) customers based upon hostage situations, you gain (hold) them with pricing, overall content, quality, customer service, etc. Some cable sytems are learning that.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

DMRI2006 said:


> Like I said, I think they're operating on a different business model than major RSNs that are packed to the gills with pro sports teams and need more revenue to offset how much those rights cost. Cox Sports in RI has no pro teams, there's hardly anything on it other than a few college sporting events at certain times of year and minor league baseball. To me, I'm guessing it's not worth it to them to work out a deal with Directv, they'd rather use it as a chip to keep local subscribers. So they've got something there that Directv, Dish, Verizon, Comcast, etc. don't have.
> 
> I realize that's different than in Louisiana where they have the Hornets, but I don't know how much those rights cost (do you? does anyone?) to televise, so to me, I don't see "Cox Sports" following the model of an RSN like so many of Comcast's nets. It's more like a cover for exclusive programming that Cox has that nobody else does. Comcast has or did have a similar channel up in New England (not Comcast SportsNet NE) that is exclusive to their subscribers -- but again, that's not an RSN, it's more like a public access channel that every now and then shows some local college basketball game. That's what Cox Sports looks like to me here, not like NESN or Comcast NE or YES or any other RSN I can think of.


They also have the World Champion New Orleans Saints with Archie Manning as an announcer. His son threw the winning towchdown for the Saints in the Super Bowl. :hurah:


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

dcooke said:


> i submitted a letter online to directv last year asking to get cox sports. got a generic reply back saying they were always looking for different stations to add. i would imagine if they got enough requests they would look a little harder, especially if they though they might loose some business to dish or cox.
> 
> This is the link i used to send them the email http://support.directv.com/app/ask


Thanks for the link as I fired off a request to DirecTv to add Cox Sports.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> They also have the World Champion New Orleans Saints with Archie Manning as an announcer. His son threw the winning towchdown for the Saints in the Super Bowl. :hurah:


That would be preseason only, and all preseason games are shown on the NFL Network delayed.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

DMRI2006 said:


> I think it's an entirely different business model. Comcast Sports Channels function like RSN's. Cox Sports, at least in my part of the country, is more like a public access channel that only shows a group of exclusives (like basketball games) during a certain time of the year that Cox pays an exclusive contract to produce and air. Maybe it's different where you are, but I'm guessing Cox looks at their programming as specific local content that drives up subscription rates in a certain region. It's less of a "channel" than Cox forking over a bundle of money for the exclusive right to air local sporting events.
> 
> And the bottom line is if they pay all that money, why would they want subscribers to be able to get those games anywhere else BUT Cox?


also for lot of CSN's comcast is only a part owner as well. CSN CHI they only own 20% of it (it got start as when the teams dumped FSN CHI) and FSN CHI started as sports vision / on tv OTA scrambled UHF channels.


----------



## boogie (Jun 7, 2009)

MLB Extra Innings on DirecTV does show Cox 4 San Diego broadcasts of Padres games, and they have Dick Enberg providing the color!


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> That would be preseason only, and all preseason games are shown on the NFL Network delayed.


It's more than games. It includes commentary, shows, and etc. ESPN is not just games and either is Cox Sports.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is the response I recieved back from DirecTv from my email:


---------------------------------------------------------------
Cox Sports Gulf South


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Leslie Di. - 100152175) - 05/24/2010 05:23 PM Dear Customer,

Thanks for taking the time to write us. I see you've been with us for several years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I completely understand how important the sporting events on Cox Sports Gulf South are to you. We don't carry Cox Sports Gulf South right now and we don't currently have plans to add it to our lineup. However, we value your opinions about our programming, so I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV management, who review every suggestion, inquiry and complaint for trends from our most important customers to determine what channels should be considered.

In addition, whenever we add channels to our lineup, we release a statement to the press, so keep an eye on the news to find out about the newest channels or visit our web site at directv.com/pr.

We're glad you're one of our loyal customers. It's feedback like yours that helps us remain America's #1 Satellite provider.

Thanks again for writing. We thank you for your continued support!

Sincerely,

Leslie D. - 100152175
DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer - 05/24/2010 04:45 PM I hope that DirecTv will add Cox Sports Gulf South to its lineup. This sports channel has LSU sporting events, New Orleans Saints events, New Orleans Hornets events, as well as many other events. I live in Shreveport, LA and I know several people through out Louisiana and the South who would switch to DirecTv if DirecTv offered Cox Sports in its lineup.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Canned response #142.


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

Personally I see a big difference between CSN and Sunday Ticket.

Sunday Ticket contains programming that is is purchased from the source (NFL) which is not in competition with D*. Cable has had several opportunities to bid on ST and decided that the price was too steep.

CSN is not the source of the programming and they are in competition with D*.

I think Congress should pass a law prohibiting content distribution providers (cable, satellite companies) from owning content networks. The idea that they will negotiate in good faith is silly.


AND PS -- Geaux Saints!


----------



## jquaglino (Sep 18, 2002)

This situation is not all Cox's fault. Cox actually wants to be carried on DirecTV and has offered DirecTV the same terms as it sells to Dish and other cable providers. In the beginning Cox was very reasonable. CST is the home of the New Orleans Hornets games, LSU sports, New Orleans Zephyrs baseball and some original programming. Cox has been battling with Comcast over CST in St. Tammany Parish. This area is large area of the New Orleans television market and is the home to may upper middle class families. Comcast has the cable franchise for St. Tammany. Comcast carried CST initially and later tried to move it to a sports only tier. Cox wanted its programming to reach the largest number of eyes and get paid for the most viewers. Comcast does not carry the channel anymore. Once Comcast dropped CST, Cox had to become reasonable with the satellite providers as a way to get its channel into this lucrative portion of the New Orleans market. Satellite went from being the enemy to being less of any enemy then a rival cable company. So a deal was made with Dish that got CST on satellite in the metro area. In 2008 it appeared that there was going to be a deal with DirecTv and Cox. The price was apparently agreed to but the deal fell apart when DirecTv demanded that Cox also provide access to its San Diego channel. The San Diego channel covers the Padres games. DirecTv wanted to be able to offer the San Diego channel to its subscribers in the San Diego market. Apparently, Cox did not want to mix its apples and oranges. It still has exclusive coverage of the Padres and it did not want to give it up.

This is the fault of both parties. Cox for thinking it can make a deal in New Orleans and hold off San Diego. DirecTv for trying to condition a deal for CST with Cox4.

You have a choice. Switch to Dish or Cox if you want CST or live without it on DirecTv. You can do what I do. I call customer retention and politely tell them that their service is more expensive than Dish and they do not provide me with my local sports network. I ask them to provide me with some credits that is reflective of these problems. They always come through. I do not want to switch to Dish for 1 channel eventhough it is an important one. But I will not pay DirecTV more money for less programming that I consider to be important to me.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

jquaglino said:


> This situation is not all Cox's fault. Cox actually wants to be carried on DirecTV and has offered DirecTV the same terms as it sells to Dish and other cable providers. In the beginning Cox was very reasonable. CST is the home of the New Orleans Hornets games, LSU sports, New Orleans Zephyrs baseball and some original programming. Cox has been battling with Comcast over CST in St. Tammany Parish. This area is large area of the New Orleans television market and is the home to may upper middle class families. Comcast has the cable franchise for St. Tammany. Comcast carried CST initially and later tried to move it to a sports only tier. Cox wanted its programming to reach the largest number of eyes and get paid for the most viewers. Comcast does not carry the channel anymore. Once Comcast dropped CST, Cox had to become reasonable with the satellite providers as a way to get its channel into this lucrative portion of the New Orleans market. Satellite went from being the enemy to being less of any enemy then a rival cable company. So a deal was made with Dish that got CST on satellite in the metro area. In 2008 it appeared that there was going to be a deal with DirecTv and Cox. The price was apparently agreed to but the deal fell apart when DirecTv demanded that Cox also provide access to its San Diego channel. The San Diego channel covers the Padres games. DirecTv wanted to be able to offer the San Diego channel to its subscribers in the San Diego market. Apparently, Cox did not want to mix its apples and oranges. It still has exclusive coverage of the Padres and it did not want to give it up.
> 
> This is the fault of both parties. Cox for thinking it can make a deal in New Orleans and hold off San Diego. DirecTv for trying to condition a deal for CST with Cox4.
> 
> You have a choice. Switch to Dish or Cox if you want CST or live without it on DirecTv. You can do what I do. I call customer retention and politely tell them that their service is more expensive than Dish and they do not provide me with my local sports network. I ask them to provide me with some credits that is reflective of these problems. They always come through. I do not want to switch to Dish for 1 channel eventhough it is an important one. But I will not pay DirecTV more money for less programming that I consider to be important to me.


Thanks for the insight as you gave us what appears to be factual information while others including myself have only been speculating. How did you gain your knowledge if you don't mind me asking?

I live in Shreveport, La and would love to have Cox Sports up here. A version of Cox Sports is carried in Bossier City which has the cable contract for that city. I am not sure if Bossier gets everything that the New Orleans market enjoys on Cox Sports.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> I could agree with you except for the fact that Dish Network offers the Cox Sports Channel that DirecTv does not carry.
> 
> Here is a good article on why Directv has the NFL Sunday Ticket monopoly:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=easterbrook/071030


It's actually a terrible article and filled with so many holes.....don't get me started. That author once made a claim in a 2003 article that the vast majority of his friends (over 72%) couldn't get DIRECTV due to line of site issues. I began to wonder where all of his buddies lived....the forest? He has also claimed time and again that DIRECTV has a monopoly on this without properly stating this package was open to other MSO's who C H O S E not to bid on it.

And yes, DISH has Cox Sports, but they don't have YES Network...another RSN.

Of course the other irony here is that Cox, which owns the rights to the Padres in San Diego, doesn't allow DISH or DIRECTV to carry those games.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> It's actually a terrible article and filled with so many holes.....don't get me started. That author once made a claim in a 2003 article that the vast majority of his friends (over 72%) couldn't get DIRECTV due to line of site issues. I began to wonder where all of his buddies lived....the forest? He has also claimed time and again that DIRECTV has a monopoly on this without properly stating this package was open to other MSO's who C H O S E not to bid on it.
> 
> And yes, DISH has Cox Sports, but they don't have YES Network...another RSN.
> 
> Of course the other irony here is that Cox, which owns the rights to the Padres in San Diego, doesn't allow DISH or DIRECTV to carry those games.


Thanks Satracer. This sounds much like the CSS situation (jointly owned by Comcast and Charter) where they will not allow Dish or D* to carry them. I really, really miss not having that channel in SEC country where ESPN has farmed out some (at least a very small part) of their fat contract to CSS, and the SEC office allows CSS to broadcast part of the SEC baseball tournament.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Canned response #142.


I think they borrowed that canned response from Dishnetwork, whom use it for YES and the MSG's HDs.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Islandguy43 said:


> I think they borrowed that canned response from Dishnetwork, whom use it for YES and the MSG's HDs.


Are you telling me that I shouldn't hold my breath waiting for the President of DirecTv to call me concerning the issue?


----------



## jquaglino (Sep 18, 2002)

I got the information from email exchanges with CST back when the deal fell through in October 2008.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

jquaglino said:


> I got the information from email exchanges with CST back when the deal fell through in October 2008.


Where do you live on the North Shore?


----------



## jquaglino (Sep 18, 2002)

I live in Metairie. I still have DirecTV but I'm reaching the end of my tolerance for not adding the channel. I've got two boys that are sports fanatics and we enjoy watching the Hornets. We can usually get the games over the internet but would rather watch them on TV. ATT's Uverse just rolled out in the area. I'm waiting to see if they will carry CST. If they do, it may be cheaper to switch everything over to them! If not, I will probably switch to Dish before next football/basketball season. I can save $10 a month with Dish and get the channel we miss.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

The day cox is on d is the day csn philly is on d both channels have been protected by the loophole which was closed by the fcc. We will see what negotiations happen.

The nfl sunday ticket n direct tv are 2 different companies, both agreed to join to offer exclusive rights on d. Once the contract is up as it was a few years ago cable companies can get the ticket, it all depends how much the nfl will charge them.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

la24philly said:


> The day cox is on d is the day csn philly is on d both channels have been protected by the loophole which was closed by the fcc. We will see what negotiations happen.
> 
> The nfl sunday ticket n direct tv are 2 different companies, both agreed to join to offer exclusive rights on d. Once the contract is up as it was a few years ago cable companies can get the ticket, it all depends how much the nfl will charge them.


I hope you get CSN Philly as well.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Cox sports is going to broadcasting LSU in the Baseball Regional in Los Angeles. Thanks for nothing DirecTv.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

geaux tigers said:


> Cox sports is going to broadcasting LSU in the Baseball Regional in Los Angeles. Thanks for nothing DirecTv.


Hey geaux, maybe one of your local affiliates will pick it up. I know in the past when LSU has played at Ole Miss one of the Jackson, MS locals picked up the Cox broadcast here. BTW, good luck to your Tigers.....man, are they playing well now when it counts. I was in Hoover Saturday, and it was not pretty through my red and blue glasses.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

JimAtTheRez said:


> Hey geaux, maybe one of your local affiliates will pick it up. I know in the past when LSU has played at Ole Miss one of the Jackson, MS locals picked up the Cox broadcast here. BTW, good luck to your Tigers.....man, are they playing well now when it counts. I was in Hoover Saturday, and it was not pretty through my red and blue glasses.


Good luck to the Rebels as well. The SEC is the best conference for football and baseball. Now lets go out and show the nation. I should be able to watch the game using a Slingbox that I have access to. However, DirecTv should cut a deal with Cox so I can watch it on my 61 inch HDTV. I wish I could have been in Hoover but I was in Omaha last year.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Watched the Tiger / Anteater game on Cox Sports on my computer using a Slingbox that was hooked up to a Cable Box in Baton Rouge. I had to watch it on a 17 inch computer screen versus my HDTVs 61 inch screen because DirecTv does not offer this channel. Great game as the Anteaters gave LSU everything they could handle.

I found out why this game was carried on Cox Sports rather than ESPN. UCLA / Jackie Robinson Park sucks and ESPN would not broadcast the game because of inadequate lighting at the ball park. UCLA needs to get their act together. You name a park after baseball great Jackie Robinson and its a dump. Additionally, the park only seats 1,200 people. Surely, Los Angeles has a better park than this.

Enough of a rant. DirecTv give us Cox Sports.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Cox Sports may have hope.... last I heard from Cox NOLA, DirecTV had pretty much agreed on terms of carrige last year but was trying to leverage the situation by not adding NOLA unless they could get SD to provide access to the Padres. With this out of the way, hopefully Cox NOLA is soon.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179453&highlight=cox+sports


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

I want Cox Sports in Shreveport over my DirecTv. Bossier has it on Cox Cable so they should hopefully provide it for the Northwest Louisiana and hopefully the entire State.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Any new news now that DirecTv is adding other regional sport programing?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> Any new news now that DirecTv is adding other regional sport programing?


No. You'll see it on the appropriate thread when there is news.


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

Being a fan of the SB champ Saints, I wish they would carry it as they carry all their preseason games but I know NFL Network carries all preseason games from all teams whether they are live or delayed.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

jcc said:


> Being a fan of the SB champ Saints, I wish they would carry it as they carry all their preseason games but I know NFL Network carries all preseason games from all teams whether they are live or delayed.


They carry a lot more than just the Saints. If you like SEC Sports then they offer a lot of that as well.


----------

